# Engolir sapo



## castilhos

Como traduzir a expressão "engolir sapo"?
A expressão significa ficar calado diante de uma situação, sem poder reagir.


----------



## matt.lage

Acho que a melhor forma seria usar a expressão "suck it up".

_I don't care if you're sad, get out there, suck it up and deal with it! _

Em alguns casos, a expressão "take crap (from someone)" também pode funcionar.


----------



## castilhos

Obrigado, matt.lage!
Me ajudou muito.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Acho que _grudge_ é o verbo que mais se aproxima de _engolir sapo_.


----------



## fernandobn97007

swallow one's pride


----------



## Vanda

Para os estrangeiros: 
engolir sapo - Suportar coisas desagradáveis sem revidar, por impotência ou conveniência.


----------



## AGATHA2

Alguem pode dar um exemplo duma frase ?

Tens de engolir sapo ? ou
E preciso engolir sapo ? ou ????

cumprimentos


----------



## Dom Casmurro

AGATHA2 said:


> Alguem pode dar um exemplo duma frase ?
> 
> Tens de engolir sapo ? ou
> E preciso engolir sapo ? ou ????
> 
> cumprimentos


Um exemplo: "O partido de oposição era contrário ao projeto do governo, mas, como não tinha maioria no Congresso, teve que engolir o sapo." [Tradução: por não ter maioria parlamentar, a oposição não teve condição de vetar o projeto que lhe desagradava.]

Outro exemplo: "A namorada dele o traiu com o Ricardão, mas ele teve que engolir o sapo."


----------



## AGATHA2

Aha, entao é "engolir O sapo". a minha duvida era de facto o artigo.

E interessante que esta expressao existe no dialecto de varias regioes da Austria mas em "alemao padrao" nunca ouvi dizer.

Obrigada !


----------



## ewie

Talvez _grin and bear it_ ... ?


----------



## Guigo

AGATHA2 said:


> Aha, entao é "engolir O sapo". a minha duvida era de facto o artigo.
> 
> E interessante que esta expressao existe no dialecto de varias regioes da Austria mas em "alemao padrao" nunca ouvi dizer.
> 
> Obrigada !


 
O artigo, nos exemplos citados, pode ser subtraído sem prejuízo do entendimento das frases.


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, actually the saying is engolir sapos.
 Engolir sapos.  Bras.  
 1.     Suportar coisas desagradáveis sem revidar, por impotência ou conveniência.

But it doesn't mean one can say engolir o sapo, although I never hear that.


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada, Vanda ! De todas as formas sempre espero poder evitar engolir sapinhos


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo com *Guigo*


Guigo said:


> O artigo, nos exemplos citados, pode ser subtraído sem prejuízo do entendimento das frases.


O artigo poderia ser omitido nos exemplos de *Dom Casmurro*, mas ele tem sua função, pois que se refere a um "_sapo_" especíifico. No caso do primeiro,


Dom Casmurro said:


> "O partido de oposição era contrário ao projeto do governo, mas, como não tinha maioria no Congresso, teve que engolir o sapo."


*O* "_sapo_" é *o* projeto do governo. Ao contrárion quando não há referência específica, o artigo _não cabe_. Um exemplo é a famosa frase
"Política é a arte de _engolir sapos_"​Não arrisco o autor porque já a vi atribuída a mais de um político brasileiro. 

Até mais ver


----------



## Guigo

Há citações a um _*sapo*_ específico: o famoso *sapo barbudo*.


----------



## Vanda

hihihi. Meninos, cuidado com este sapo, senão teremos que engolir o dito cujo,  barbudo ainda por cima , ainda se fosse uma rã... Vejam este engolidor de sapos.


----------



## AGATHA2

Bom apetite a todos :d


----------



## ewie

Wow that's disgusting, Vandinha ~ thanks


----------



## BENTEVI

Eu, pessoalmente, não sou muito de engolir sapos. Geralmente, tem o sentido de "aguentar calado". A funny and similar expression in English is "take the shit with sugar". Another one, less "vulgar" would be "to grin and bear it". Sometimes, it is similar to "put up or shut up". It's very similar to "put up with a lot". 

to put up with a lot from; to put up with a lot of shit/crap from
At my work, I have to put up with a lot (of shit) from my co-workers, not to mention my boss.


I hope this helps.


----------



## nam45

bite the bullet


----------



## Benvindo

AGATHA2 said:


> ... esta expressao existe no dialecto de varias regioes da Austria mas em "alemao padrao" nunca ouvi dizer.


 
Agatha, então mate esta minha curiosidade: como se diz 'engolir sapo' nesses dialetos da Áustria? Eu não falo alemão, mas tenho grande curiosidade sobre línguas de um modo geral e acho interessante que a mesma e inusitada figura apareça em duas línguas relativamente bem separadas geograficamente, e ainda mais que apareça nos dialetos de uma delas, e não na língua padrão.


----------

